# Waymo v Uber: settlement reached and approved



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

See https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/www.../16995254/waymo-uber-lawsuit-trial-settlementZ

First paragraph:

After months of buildup and nearly a full week of courtroom wrangling, the two sides in the _Waymo v. Uber_ lawsuit have reached a settlement, and the case is being dismissed with prejudice. An attorney for Waymo announced the settlement this morning and was met with gasps of shock from reporters and members of the public who had crowded into the courtroom in San Francisco in hopes of seeing more drama. Judge Alsup granted the motion to dismiss, and with that, the case is, in his words, "ancient history." This was supposed to be day 5 of the trial, which was expected to last at least another week, likely more.


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

One of the main reasons drivers get paid below minimum wage & get ripped off by numerous bad Uber practices such as Uber pool, Eats with multiple drop offs.. Pax & drivers with vastly different fares etc..

You are providing the legs for Ubers cash cow to finance terribly expensive & crap business decisions such as China, Waymo etc this one cost $314M just as the settlement.. the legal costs to date probably another $50M ...

On the scale of caring for their _partners_, Uber has bigger fish to fry & I would imagine --- drivers are way down on the _care factor list._..

The end game is autonomous transport, getting there is apparently at any cost... They keep spruiking to the investors, big $$$ once we roll out autonomy, keep the big $$$ rolling in guys for a slice of the pie


----------



## U8er (Sep 11, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> See https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/www.../16995254/waymo-uber-lawsuit-trial-settlementZ
> 
> First paragraph:
> 
> After months of buildup and nearly a full week of courtroom wrangling, the two sides in the _Waymo v. Uber_ lawsuit have reached a settlement, and the case is being dismissed with prejudice. An attorney for Waymo announced the settlement this morning and was met with gasps of shock from reporters and members of the public who had crowded into the courtroom in San Francisco in hopes of seeing more drama. Judge Alsup granted the motion to dismiss, and with that, the case is, in his words, "ancient history." This was supposed to be day 5 of the trial, which was expected to last at least another week, likely more.


Settled at 0.34% of Uber equity? Hm... If it were Google's style, it should have been 3.141592% of the equity.


----------



## Ivan B (Feb 13, 2018)

0.34% of a loss? think I'd rather have nothing.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Ivar Bigin said:


> 0.34% of a loss? think I'd rather have nothing.


You can make a loss but still have valuable shares.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack Malarkey said:


> You can make a loss but still have valuable shares.


You can't keep making a loss forever and still have valuable shares. The settlement may well be worthless in a few years time.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> You can't keep making a loss forever and still have valuable shares. The settlement may well be worthless in a few years time.


Agreed.


----------

